# Setting the cupola



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 29, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/144040272

I love driving the handler.

FYI. There is 40 pieces of Simpson hardware nailed to that thing.

However, the 6x16 purlins it sits on have none. Go figure.

Brent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveray (Oct 29, 2015)

That's a hell of a chicken coop you have there!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 29, 2015)

In some cultures it is customary to do a "Cupola Dance" after the setting of the Cupola is complete. This ritual begins approximately at 4:30 pm at a neighboring watering hole of your choice!

"We raise our challis to thee, "ye ol' kilt wearing nail driver!"

Does it have to be inspected?

pc1


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 29, 2015)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> In some cultures it is customary to do a "Cupola Dance" after the setting of the Cupola is complete. This ritual begins approximately at 4:30 pm at a neighboring watering hole of your choice!"We raise our challis to thee, "ye ol' kilt wearing nail driver!"
> 
> Does it have to be inspected?
> 
> pc1


I welcome your archaic but wise cultural traditions in my life.

Inspections, yes.

And chickens have to sleep somewhere, even 20 feet up, in a coop with motorized remote controlled windows and a chandelier.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Oct 29, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> I love driving the handler.FYI. There is 40 pieces of Simpson hardware nailed to that thing.
> 
> However, the 6x16 purlins it sits on have none. Go figure.
> 
> Brent.


I wasn't the least bit surprised that you built it....that you spelled it correctly is a different story.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 29, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> I wasn't the least bit surprised that you built it....that you spelled it correctly is a different story.


"It" is not really that hard of a word to spell, what for my book learnin' into my formative years.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Oct 29, 2015)

Dang one upped again.  It's like talking to brudgers.


----------



## conarb (Oct 30, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> Dang one upped again.  It's like talking to brudgers.


What ever happened to Brudgers, did he become "Developmentally Disabled?


----------



## ICE (Oct 30, 2015)

Jeff plssed him off.


----------



## ICE (Oct 31, 2015)

I enjoy videos.  We should have more of them.  As long as you are careful....what with the dress and all.


----------

